

Show HN: STACKS, Unlockable, Personalized Magazine Articles for iPad  - ggillas
http://www.themagazinechannel.com/ 

======
ggillas
My first project completed after 4 years of HN and volunteering with Startup
Weekend. It was this or stick with being a lawyer. All our articles come from
published print magazines. Additional archives and new titles unlock as the
app users increase. New, awesome publications coming soon, please help spread
the word.

